
The Problem with Pre-Aggregated Metrics: Part 2, the “aggregated” - depoll
https://honeycomb.io/blog/2016/12/the-problem-with-pre-aggregated-metrics-part-2-the-aggregated/
======
arnon
This example is very straight forward, but it's probably an outlier.

The alternative might be too costly in terms of storage or computation...

